# Revolution dosage



## Anaira (May 22, 2010)

A friend of mine wants to know how to work out the dosage for a bunny using Revolution(called Stronghold in the U.K.); she only has the cat stuff, so should she work out the dosage per kg and only give him what he needs?


----------



## cirrustwi (May 22, 2010)

Provided that the medication and strength is the same, Revolution is dosed to rabbits the same as cats. Typically the small cat/kitten tube is what is needed for a rabbit and the smallest dose possible is always best. Hopefully someone from the UK will be on soon to assure that they are the same product.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 23, 2010)

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anti_parasitics/safe_antiparasitic.
htm
The generic name for Revolution is selamection

it is dosed 6 mg/kg


----------



## Anaira (May 25, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

